# CCS, CPC looking for remote coding position



## msmorrison603 (Nov 3, 2009)

I am credentialed as CCS and CPC. I have been working as a coder/biller for a billing company.  I have coded for several different specialties including family practice, neurology, podiatry, radiation oncology, and a little general surgery. I am looking for a full time position from home. 

I will send my resume by request. Please email me at msmorrison603@aol.com

Thank you.


----------



## Chocolatemama (Nov 11, 2009)

I just started work with this company that is looking for Remote Coder to work from home.

Kiwi-Tek is looking for remote coders.

INPT Coding
OutPT Coding
ED Coding 
Diagnostic/ Lab coding

http://www.kiwi-tek.com/careers.html

Bill Wagner
Chief Operating Officer
KIWI-TEk
Corporate Office 317-571-3440
Corporate Fax 317-571-3443
Local Office 785-841-8796
Mobile 785-760-1017
bwagner@kiwi-tek.com


----------

